# STOLEN: EZG50 and AT PADDLE



## alisella (Oct 25, 2009)

my wave sport EZG50 was stolen off of my car in the lake placid area. it is cloud colored (light blue with some white). it has a camelback sticker, wilderness erxperiences unlimited sticker, and a black turtle sticker on it. call of email with any leads... 413-896-7254; [email protected]


----------

